# Trigano Tribute 669



## derekcook3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone tell me where the Water Heater drain tap is on a new Trigano Tribute 669?

Help please

Derek


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

mines a 2005 model so maybe not in the same place but we have a dedicated forum for Tribby's and one or two have the 665
www.tribby.co.uk


----------



## Chrisdal (Mar 7, 2009)

It is an electrical swith on the heater control


----------

